# Gentoo installieren ohne Internetzugang

## Simon_2

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hab gleich mal eine Frage: Ich würd mir gern Gentoo (1.4) installieren, hab aber zu Hause keinen Internetzugang (momentan). In der Schule haben wir DSL und ich hab auf etlichen Rechnern Debian installiert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, alle Pakete mit Abhängigkeiten runterzuladen und auf CD zu brennen und zu Hause zu benutzen? Wenn ja, wie?

bye Simon

----------

## Qubax

kommt darauf an was du installieren willst. aber es sollte möglich sein, dir eine liste für den anfang zusammenzustellen, damit einmal das system läuft

dann kannst du dir mit 

```
emerge -puf [program]
```

 ansehen, was du herunterladen mußt, und holts es dir von der schule. das dann nur noch ins verzeichnis /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren

die installation kannst du so machen:

nimm dir eine stage3 und gleich dazu einen snapshot von portage. bei der installation nach docu kommst du an die stelle wo man 

```
emerge rsync
```

 machen sollte, was durch entpacken des snapshot in /usr/ enfallen sollte. mach dann in /usr/portage/ das verzeichnis distfiles. hier sollst du alle src-files hinkopieren, den rest kannst du dann ganz normal machen. falls du updaten willst, aber von zu hause keine verbindung hast, mußt du halt die snapshots von der schule saugen und dann herausfinden welche dateien du brauchst ...

sollte aber im großen und ganzen schon machbar sein

hier die auflistung der dateien die portage bei mir haben will, so als anhalt (wobei dies natürlich mehr als nur basissrc ist):

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/patch-2.5.4.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/patch/patch-2.5.4.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://mirrors.kernel.org/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://gatekeeper.dec.com/pub/GNU//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.keystealth.org/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gnu.org//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cise.ufl.edu/pub/mirrors/GNU//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://uiarchive.cso.uiuc.edu/pub/ftp/ftp.gnu.org/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.in-span.net/pub/mirrors/ftp.gnu.org//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.ms.uky.edu/pub/mirrors/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.algx.net/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://ftp.algx.net/pub/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://aeneas.mit.edu/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://libre.oit.umass.edu/gnu.org//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://libre.oit.umass.edu/gnu.org//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.egr.msu.edu/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://ftp.egr.msu.edu/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.wayne.edu/gnu_mirror//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://wuarchive.wustl.edu/mirrors/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://wuarchive.wustl.edu/mirrors/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.teleglobe.net/ftp.gnu.org//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.columbia.edu/archives/gnu/prep//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.ece.cornell.edu/pub/mirrors/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cis.ohio-state.edu/mirror/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.club.cc.cmu.edu/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://ftp.club.cc.cmu.edu/pub/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.sunsite.utk.edu/pub/gnu/ftp//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://thales.memphis.edu/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://mirror.telentente.com/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://mirror.telentente.com/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.wwc.edu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.twtelecom.net/pub/GNU//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.sun.ac.za/mirrorsites/ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.unicamp.br/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://master.softaplic.com.br/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.matrix.com.br/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.ubc.ca/mirror2/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.inf.utfsm.cl/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://sunsite.ulatina.ac.cr/Mirrors/GNU//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://www.gnu.unam.mx/pub/gnu/software//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.cem.itesm.mx/pub/mirrors/gnu.org//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.azc.uam.mx/mirrors/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://ftp.azc.uam.mx/mirrors/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.mirror.pacific.net.au/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.cuhk.edu.hk/pub/gnu/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://sunsite.ust.hk/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://www.imtech.res.in/mirror/gnuftp//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://sapi.vlsm.org/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://sapi.vlsm.org/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.huji.ac.il/mirror/GNU/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://tron.um.u-tokyo.ac.jp/pub/GNU/prep//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://core.ring.gr.jp/pub/GNU//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.ring.gr.jp/pub/GNU//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://mirrors.hbi.co.jp/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.ayamura.org/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.titech.ac.jp/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftpmirror.hanyang.ac.kr/GNU//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.linux.sarang.net/mirror/gnu/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.xgate.co.kr/pub/mirror/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.isu.net.sa/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.nctu.edu.tw/UNIX/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://coda.nctu.edu.tw/UNIX/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp1.sinica.edu.tw/pub3/GNU/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.nectec.or.th/pub/mirrors/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.vbs.at//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.univie.ac.at/packages/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/gnu/gnusrc//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/gnu/gnusrc//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.dkuug.dk/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://sunsite.dk/mirrors/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/gnu/prep//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.irisa.fr/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.medasys-digital-systems.fr/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.univ-paris8.fr/mirrors/ftp.gnu.org//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.leo.org/pub/comp/os/unix/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.de.uu.net/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/ftp.gnu.org/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.uni-bonn.de/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.gnu.org//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.gnu.org//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.stw-bonn.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gnu.org//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.math.uni-bremen.de/pub/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.forthnet.gr/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.duth.gr/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.physics.auth.gr/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.esat.net/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.lugroma2.org/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.inetcosmos.org/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.digitaltrust.it/pub/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.mirror.nl/pub/mirror/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.nl.uu.net/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://mirror.widexs.nl/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.win.tue.nl/pub/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.mirror.vuurwerk.net/pub/GNU//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.no/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.task.gda.pl/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.ist.utl.pt/pub/GNU/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.telepac.pt/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.timisoara.roedu.net/mirrors/ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.chg.ru/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.msu.ru/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz http://ftp.msu.ru/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.arnes.si/software/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.etsimo.uniovi.es/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.rediris.es/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.chl.chalmers.se/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.isy.liu.se/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.luth.se/pub/unix/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.stacken.kth.se/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/mirror/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.ulak.net.tr/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://mirddin.farlep.net/pub/GNU//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.mcc.ac.uk/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.mirror.ac.uk/sites/ftp.gnu.org/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.warwick.ac.uk/pub/gnu//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.hands.com/ftp.gnu.org//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.teleglobe.net/ftp.gnu.org//ncurses/ncurses-5.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gettext-0.11.5.tar.gz ftp://gatekeeper.dec.com/pub/GNU/gettext/gettext-0.11.5.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://mirrors.kernel.org/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://gatekeeper.dec.com/pub/GNU//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.keystealth.org/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gnu.org//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cise.ufl.edu/pub/mirrors/GNU//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://uiarchive.cso.uiuc.edu/pub/ftp/ftp.gnu.org/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.in-span.net/pub/mirrors/ftp.gnu.org//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.ms.uky.edu/pub/mirrors/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.algx.net/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://ftp.algx.net/pub/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://aeneas.mit.edu/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://libre.oit.umass.edu/gnu.org//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://libre.oit.umass.edu/gnu.org//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.egr.msu.edu/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://ftp.egr.msu.edu/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.wayne.edu/gnu_mirror//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://wuarchive.wustl.edu/mirrors/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://wuarchive.wustl.edu/mirrors/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.teleglobe.net/ftp.gnu.org//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.columbia.edu/archives/gnu/prep//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.ece.cornell.edu/pub/mirrors/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cis.ohio-state.edu/mirror/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.club.cc.cmu.edu/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://ftp.club.cc.cmu.edu/pub/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.sunsite.utk.edu/pub/gnu/ftp//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://thales.memphis.edu/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://mirror.telentente.com/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://mirror.telentente.com/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.wwc.edu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.twtelecom.net/pub/GNU//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.sun.ac.za/mirrorsites/ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.unicamp.br/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://master.softaplic.com.br/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.matrix.com.br/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.ubc.ca/mirror2/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.inf.utfsm.cl/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://sunsite.ulatina.ac.cr/Mirrors/GNU//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://www.gnu.unam.mx/pub/gnu/software//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.cem.itesm.mx/pub/mirrors/gnu.org//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.azc.uam.mx/mirrors/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://ftp.azc.uam.mx/mirrors/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.mirror.pacific.net.au/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.cuhk.edu.hk/pub/gnu/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://sunsite.ust.hk/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://www.imtech.res.in/mirror/gnuftp//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://sapi.vlsm.org/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://sapi.vlsm.org/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.huji.ac.il/mirror/GNU/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://tron.um.u-tokyo.ac.jp/pub/GNU/prep//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://core.ring.gr.jp/pub/GNU//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.ring.gr.jp/pub/GNU//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://mirrors.hbi.co.jp/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.ayamura.org/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.titech.ac.jp/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftpmirror.hanyang.ac.kr/GNU//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.linux.sarang.net/mirror/gnu/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.xgate.co.kr/pub/mirror/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.isu.net.sa/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.nctu.edu.tw/UNIX/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://coda.nctu.edu.tw/UNIX/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp1.sinica.edu.tw/pub3/GNU/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.nectec.or.th/pub/mirrors/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.vbs.at//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.univie.ac.at/packages/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/gnu/gnusrc//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/gnu/gnusrc//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.dkuug.dk/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://sunsite.dk/mirrors/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/gnu/prep//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.irisa.fr/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.medasys-digital-systems.fr/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.univ-paris8.fr/mirrors/ftp.gnu.org//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.leo.org/pub/comp/os/unix/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.de.uu.net/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/ftp.gnu.org/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cs.uni-bonn.de/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.gnu.org//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.gnu.org//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.stw-bonn.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gnu.org//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.math.uni-bremen.de/pub/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.forthnet.gr/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.duth.gr/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.physics.auth.gr/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.esat.net/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.lugroma2.org/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.inetcosmos.org/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.digitaltrust.it/pub/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.mirror.nl/pub/mirror/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.nl.uu.net/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://mirror.widexs.nl/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.win.tue.nl/pub/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.mirror.vuurwerk.net/pub/GNU//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.no/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.task.gda.pl/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.ist.utl.pt/pub/GNU/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.telepac.pt/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.timisoara.roedu.net/mirrors/ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.chg.ru/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.msu.ru/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz http://ftp.msu.ru/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.arnes.si/software/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.etsimo.uniovi.es/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.rediris.es/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.chl.chalmers.se/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.isy.liu.se/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.luth.se/pub/unix/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.stacken.kth.se/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/mirror/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.ulak.net.tr/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://mirddin.farlep.net/pub/GNU//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.mcc.ac.uk/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.mirror.ac.uk/sites/ftp.gnu.org/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.warwick.ac.uk/pub/gnu//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.hands.com/ftp.gnu.org//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz ftp://gnu.teleglobe.net/ftp.gnu.org//texinfo/texinfo-4.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/zlib-1.1.4.tar.bz2 http://www.gzip.org/zlib/zlib-1.1.4.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gcc-3.2.1.tar.bz2 ftp://gcc.gnu.org/pub/gcc/releases/gcc-3.2.1/gcc-3.2.1.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/libtool-1.4.1.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/libtool/libtool-1.4.1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/python-fchksum-1.6.1.tar.gz http://www.azstarnet.com/~donut/programs/fchksum/python-fchksum-1.6.1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/m4-1.4ppre2.tar.gz ftp://ftp.seindal.dk/gnu/m4-1.4ppre2.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/db.1.85.tar.gz http://www.sleepycat.com/update/snapshot/db.1.85.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/groff-1.17.2.tar.gz ftp://gatekeeper.dec.com/pub/GNU/groff/groff-1.17.2.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/db-3.2.9.tar.gz http://www.sleepycat.com/update/snapshot/db-3.2.9.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gdbm-1.8.0.tar.gz ftp://prep.ai.mit.edu/gnu/gdbm/gdbm-1.8.0.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/perl-5.6.1.tar.gz  ://ftp.perl.org/pub/CPAN/src/perl-5.6.1.tar.gz  

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/autoconf-2.54.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/autoconf/autoconf-2.54.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/autoconf-2.13.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/autoconf/autoconf-2.13.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/bash-2.05b.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/bash/bash-2.05b.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/bash205b-004 ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/bash/bash-2.05b-patches/bash205b-004

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/bash205b-002 ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/bash/bash-2.05b-patches/bash205b-002

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/bash205b-003 ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/bash/bash-2.05b-patches/bash205b-003

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/bash-2.05b-gentoo.diff.bz2 http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/bash-2.05b-gentoo.diff.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05.tar.gz http://cpan.valueclick.com/modules/by-module/ExtUtils/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/automake-1.4-p5.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/automake/automake-1.4-p5.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/automake-1.6.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/automake/automake-1.6.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/automake-1.5.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/automake/automake-1.5.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/readline-4.2a.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/readline/readline-4.2a.tar.gz ftp://gatekeeper.dec.com/pub/GNU/readline/readline-4.2a.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/tcl8.3.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.scriptics.com/pub/tcl/tcl8_3/tcl8.3.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/flex-2.5.4a.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/non-gnu/flex/flex-2.5.4a.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gawk-3.1.1.tar.gz ftp://gatekeeper.dec.com/pub/GNU/gawk/gawk-3.1.1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.4.19.tar.bz2 http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/linux-2.4.19.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sysvinit-2.84.tar.gz ftp://ftp.cistron.nl/pub/people/miquels/software/sysvinit-2.84.tar.gz ftp://sunsite.unc.edu/pub/Linux/system/daemons/init/sysvinit-2.84.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ttmkfdir2-1.0.tar.bz2 http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ttmkfdir2-1.0.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/miscfiles-1.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/miscfiles/miscfiles-1.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/cracklib2_2.7.orig.tar.gz ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/potato/main/source/utils/cracklib2_2.7.orig.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/glib-1.2.10.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/v1.2/glib-1.2.10.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/stable/sources/glib/glib-1.2.10.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pwdb-0.61.tar.gz ftp://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pwdb-0.61.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pam-0.75-r10-gentoo.tbz2 http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pam-0.75-r10-gentoo.tbz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/Linux-PAM-0.75.tar.gz http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/pre/library/Linux-PAM-0.75.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/expat-1.95.4.tar.gz http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-1.95.4.tar.gz http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-1.95.4.tar.gz http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/expat/expat-1.95.4.tar.gz http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-1.95.4.tar.gz http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-1.95.4.tar.gz http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-1.95.4.tar.gz http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-1.95.4.tar.gz http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-1.95.4.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ed-0.2.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/ed/ed-0.2.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/fcpackage.2_1.tar.gz http://fontconfig.org/release/fcpackage.2_1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/cabextract-0.6.tar.gz http://www.kyz.uklinux.net/downloads/cabextract-0.6.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/times32.exe http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/times32.exe http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/times32.exe http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/corefonts/times32.exe http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/times32.exe http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/times32.exe http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/times32.exe http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/times32.exe http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/times32.exe

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/trebuc32.exe http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/trebuc32.exe http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/trebuc32.exe http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/corefonts/trebuc32.exe http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/trebuc32.exe http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/trebuc32.exe http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/trebuc32.exe http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/trebuc32.exe http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/trebuc32.exe

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/webdin32.exe http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/webdin32.exe http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/webdin32.exe http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/corefonts/webdin32.exe http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/webdin32.exe http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/webdin32.exe http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/webdin32.exe http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/webdin32.exe http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/webdin32.exe

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/arial32.exe http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arial32.exe http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arial32.exe http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/corefonts/arial32.exe http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arial32.exe http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arial32.exe http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arial32.exe http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arial32.exe http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arial32.exe

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/arialb32.exe http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arialb32.exe http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arialb32.exe http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/corefonts/arialb32.exe http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arialb32.exe http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arialb32.exe http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arialb32.exe http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arialb32.exe http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arialb32.exe

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2 http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.1.2.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sis_drv_src_251002-2.tar.gz http://www.webit.at/~twinny/sis/sis_drv_src_251002-2.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/georgi32.exe http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/georgi32.exe http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/georgi32.exe http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/corefonts/georgi32.exe http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/georgi32.exe http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/georgi32.exe http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/georgi32.exe http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/georgi32.exe http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/georgi32.exe

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/andale32.exe http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/4.2.0-4.2.1.diff.gz http://ftp.xfree86.org/pub/XFree86/4.2.1/patches/4.2.0-4.2.1.diff.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/X420src-1.tgz ftp://ftp.xfree.org/pub/XFree86/4.2.0/source/X420src-1.tgz ftp://ftp1.sourceforge.net/pub/mirrors/XFree86/4.2.0/source/X420src-1.tgz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/X420src-3.tgz ftp://ftp.xfree.org/pub/XFree86/4.2.0/source/X420src-3.tgz ftp://ftp1.sourceforge.net/pub/mirrors/XFree86/4.2.0/source/X420src-3.tgz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/verdan32.exe http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/verdan32.exe http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/verdan32.exe http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/corefonts/verdan32.exe http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/verdan32.exe http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/verdan32.exe http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/verdan32.exe http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/verdan32.exe http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/verdan32.exe

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/impact32.exe http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/impact32.exe http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/impact32.exe http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/corefonts/impact32.exe http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/impact32.exe http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/impact32.exe http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/impact32.exe http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/impact32.exe http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/impact32.exe

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/courie32.exe http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/courie32.exe http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/courie32.exe http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/corefonts/courie32.exe http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/courie32.exe http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/courie32.exe http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/courie32.exe http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/courie32.exe http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/courie32.exe

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/xf86Wacom.c.gz http://people.mandrakesoft.com/~flepied/projects/wacom/xf86Wacom.c.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/comic32.exe http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/comic32.exe http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/comic32.exe http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/corefonts/comic32.exe http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/comic32.exe http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/comic32.exe http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/comic32.exe http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/comic32.exe http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/comic32.exe

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/savage-1.1.25t.tgz http://www.probo.com/timr/savage-1.1.25t.tgz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/X420src-2.tgz ftp://ftp.xfree.org/pub/XFree86/4.2.0/source/X420src-2.tgz ftp://ftp1.sourceforge.net/pub/mirrors/XFree86/4.2.0/source/X420src-2.tgz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/fcpackage.2_0.tar.gz http://fontconfig.org/release/fcpackage.2_0.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/XFree86-4.2.1-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/XFree86-4.2.1-patches-1.0.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/tk8.3.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.scriptics.com/pub/tcl/tcl8_3/tk8.3.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/Python-2.2.2.tgz http://www.python.org/ftp/python/2.2.2/Python-2.2.2.tgz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/debianutils_1.16.3.tar.gz http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/debianutils/debianutils_1.16.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/fileutils-4.1.11.tar.gz ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/fetish/fileutils-4.1.11.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/portage-2.0.45-r5.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.twobit.net/portage/portage-2.0.45-r5.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.13.90.0.16.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/devel/binutils/binutils-2.13.90.0.16.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/devel/binutils/test/binutils-2.13.90.0.16.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/glibc-2.3.1.tar.gz http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/glibc/glibc-2.3.1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/glibc-linuxthreads-2.3.1.tar.gz http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/glibc/glibc-linuxthreads-2.3.1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/man-1.5k.tar.gz http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/man/man-1.5k.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/man-pages-1.52.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/manpages/man-pages-1.52.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/grep-2.5.tar.gz ftp://prep.ai.mit.edu/gnu/grep/grep-2.5.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/grep/grep-2.5.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/alsa-driver-0.9.0rc2.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-0.9.0rc2.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/alsa-lib-0.9.0rc2.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/lib/alsa-lib-0.9.0rc2.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/alsa-utils-0.9.0rc2.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/utils/alsa-utils-0.9.0rc2.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/libpng-1.2.4.tar.gz ftp://swrinde.nde.swri.edu/pub/png/src/libpng-1.2.4.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz ftp://ftp.uu.net/graphics/jpeg/jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/tiff-v3.5.7.tar.gz ftp://ftp.remotesensing.org/pub/libtiff/tiff-v3.5.7.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/libungif-4.1.0.tar.gz ftp://prtr-13.ucsc.edu/pub/libungif/libungif-4.1.0.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/openMotif-2.2.2.tar.gz ftp://ftp.sgi.com/other/motifzone/2.2/src/openMotif-2.2.2.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/emacs-21.2.tar.gz ftp://ftp.codefactory.se/pub/gnu/emacs/emacs-21.2.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/kbd-1.06.tar.gz ftp://ftp.win.tue.nl/pub/home/aeb/linux-local/utils/kbd/kbd-1.06.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/netkit-base-0.17.tar.gz ftp://ftp.uk.linux.org/pub/linux/Networking/netkit/netkit-base-0.17.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/bzip2-1.0.2.tar.gz ftp://sources.redhat.com/pub/bzip2/v102/bzip2-1.0.2.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gzip-1.3.3.tar.gz http://www.gzip.org/gzip-1.3.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ncompress-4.2.4.tar.gz ftp://ftp.leo.org/pub/comp/os/unix/linux/sunsite/utils/compress/ncompress-4.2.4.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/tar-1.13.25.tar.gz ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/tar/tar-1.13.25.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pkgconfig-0.14.0.tar.gz http://www.freedesktop.org/software/pkgconfig/releases/pkgconfig-0.14.0.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/glib-2.0.7.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/v2.0/glib-2.0.7.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pango-1.0.5.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/v2.0/pango-1.0.5.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/atk-1.0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/v2.0/atk-1.0.3.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gtk+-2.0.9.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/v2.0/gtk+-2.0.9.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/libogg-1.0.tar.gz http://fatpipe.vorbis.com/files/1.0/unix/libogg-1.0.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/libvorbis-1.0.tar.gz http://fatpipe.vorbis.com/files/1.0/unix/libvorbis-1.0.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/popt-1.6.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.rpm.org/pub/rpm/dist/rpm-4.0.x/popt-1.6.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/intltool-0.22.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/intltool/0.22/intltool-0.22.tar.bz2 ftp://archive.progeny.com/GNOME/sources/intltool/0.22/intltool-0.22.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/X11/GNOME/sources/intltool/0.22/intltool-0.22.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.no.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/intltool/0.22/intltool-0.22.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/2.0.0/sources/intltool/0.22/intltool-0.22.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gtk+-1.2.10-r8-gentoo.diff.bz2 http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gtk+-1.2.10-r8-gentoo.diff.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gtk+-1.2.10.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/v1.2/gtk+-1.2.10.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/stable/sources/gtk+/gtk+-1.2.10.tar.gz http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/stable/sources/gtk+/gtk+-1.2.10.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/unzip550.tar.gz ftp://ftp.info-zip.org/pub/infozip/src/unzip550.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/audiofile-0.2.3.tar.gz ftp://oss.sgi.com/projects/audiofile/download/audiofile-0.2.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/libmikmod-3.1.10.tar.gz http://www.mikmod.org/files/libmikmod/libmikmod-3.1.10.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/xmms-1.2.7-mmx.patch.gz http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/jacobi/linux/etc/xmms-1.2.7-mmx.patch.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/xmms-1.2.7.tar.gz http://www.xmms.org/files/1.2.x/xmms-1.2.7.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/alsa-xmms-0.9.5.tar.gz http://savannah.gnu.org/download/alsa-xmms/alsa-xmms-0.9.5.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/iptables-1.2.7a.tar.bz2 http://www.iptables.org/files/iptables-1.2.7a.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.90.tar.gz ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/grub/grub-0.90.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/findutils-4.1.7.tar.gz ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/findutils-4.1.7.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/file-3.39.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gw.com/mirrors/pub/unix/file/file-3.39.tar.gz ftp://ftp.astron.com/pub/file/file-3.39.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gftp-2.0.14rc1.tar.bz2 http://www.gftp.org/gftp-2.0.14rc1.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/procps-2.0.10.tar.bz2 http://surriel.com/procps/procps-2.0.10.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sharefonts-0.10.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/fonts/sharefonts-0.10.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/dialog_0.9b-20020519.orig.tar.gz ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/dialog/dialog_0.9b-20020519.orig.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/openssl-0.9.6g.tar.gz http://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-0.9.6g.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/wget-new-percentage-cvs-20011209.tar.gz http://www.biscom.net/~cade/away/wget-new-percentage/wget-new-percentage-cvs-20011209.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/wget-1.8.2.tar.gz ftp://prep.ai.mit.edu/gnu/wget/wget-1.8.2.tar.gz ftp://gatekeeper.dec.com/pub/GNU/wget/wget-1.8.2.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/netkit-ftp-0.17.tar.gz ftp://ftp.uk.linux.org/pub/linux/Networking/netkit/netkit-ftp-0.17.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/make-3.80.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/make/make-3.80.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sharutils-4.2.1.tar.gz ftp://prep.ai.mit.edu/gnu/sharutils/sharutils-4.2.1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/shadow-4.0.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.pld.org.pl/software/shadow/shadow-4.0.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/setserial-2.17.tar.gz ftp://tsx-11.mit.edu/pub/linux/sources/sbin/setserial-2.17.tar.gz ftp://ftp.sunsite.org.uk/Mirrors/tsx-11.mit.edu/pub/linux/sources/sbin/setserial-2.17.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/e2fsprogs-1.32.tar.gz http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.32.tar.gz http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.32.tar.gz http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.32.tar.gz http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.32.tar.gz http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.32.tar.gz http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.32.tar.gz http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.32.tar.gz http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.32.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/tcp_wrappers_7.6.tar.gz ftp://ftp.porcupine.org/pub/security/tcp_wrappers_7.6.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/openssh-3.5p1.tar.gz ftp://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/unix/OpenBSD/OpenSSH/portable/openssh-3.5p1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sed-4.0.1.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/sed/sed-4.0.1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/modutils-2.4.22.tar.bz2 http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/modutils/v2.4/modutils-2.4.22.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/patches-2.4.19-gentoo-r10.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.lostlogicx.com/patches-2.4.19-gentoo-r10.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.4.19.tar.bz2 http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/linux-2.4.19.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/bind-9.2.2rc1.tar.gz ftp://ftp.isc.org/isc/bind9/9.2.2rc1/bind-9.2.2rc1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/which-2.14.tar.gz http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/which/which-2.14.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/squid-2.5.STABLE1.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.squid-cache.org/pub/squid-2/STABLE/squid-2.5.STABLE1.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/diffutils-2.8.4.tar.gz ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/diffutils/diffutils-2.8.4.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/commonbox-utils-0.3.tar.bz2 http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/commonbox-utils-0.3.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pcre-3.9.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.csx.cam.ac.uk/pub/software/programming/pcre/pcre-3.9.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sed-3.58.tar.gz http://queen.rett.polimi.it/~paolob/seders/ssed/sed-3.58.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/commonbox-styles-0.6.tar.bz2 http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/commonbox-styles-0.6.tar.bz2 http://mkeadle.org/ebuilds/commonbox-styles-0.6.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/fluxbox-0.1.14.tar.bz2 http://download.sourceforge.net/fluxbox/fluxbox-0.1.14.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/aspell-0.50.3.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/aspell/aspell-0.50.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/giflib-4.1.0.tar.gz ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/Linux/libs/giflib/giflib-4.1.0.tar.gz ftp://prtr-13.ucsc.edu/pub/libungif/giflib-4.1.0.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/imlib-1.9.14.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/imlib/1.9/imlib-1.9.14.tar.gz http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/imlib/1.9/imlib-1.9.14.tar.gz http://ftp.rpmfind.net/linux/gnome.org/sources/{PN}/1.9/imlib-1.9.14.tar.gz  

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gnupg-1.0.7.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnupg.org/pub/gcrypt/gnupg/gnupg-1.0.7.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gpgme-0.3.9.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnupg.org/gcrypt/alpha/gpgme/gpgme-0.3.9.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sylpheed-0.8.5claws.tar.bz2 http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sylpheed-claws/sylpheed-0.8.5claws.tar.bz2 http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sylpheed-claws/sylpheed-0.8.5claws.tar.bz2 http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/sylpheed-claws/sylpheed-0.8.5claws.tar.bz2 http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sylpheed-claws/sylpheed-0.8.5claws.tar.bz2 http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sylpheed-claws/sylpheed-0.8.5claws.tar.bz2 http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sylpheed-claws/sylpheed-0.8.5claws.tar.bz2 http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sylpheed-claws/sylpheed-0.8.5claws.tar.bz2 http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sylpheed-claws/sylpheed-0.8.5claws.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sash-3.4.tar.gz http://www.canb.auug.org.au/~dbell/programs/sash-3.4.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sash-3.x-readline.diff.gz http://dimavb.st.simbirsk.su/vlk/sash-3.x-readline.diff.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pam_login-3.7.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/kukuk/pam/pam_login/pam_login-3.7.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/util-linux-2.11y-crypt-gentoo.patch.gz http://gentoo.twobit.net/misc/util-linux-2.11y-crypt-gentoo.patch.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/util-linux-2.11y.tar.bz2 http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/util-linux/util-linux-2.11y.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/freefonts-0.10.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/fonts/freefonts-0.10.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/bin86-0.15.5.tar.gz http://www.cix.co.uk/~mayday/bin86-0.15.5.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/linux-506.tar.gz ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/acrobatreader/unix/5.x/linux-506.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/cups-1.1.16-source.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.easysw.com/pub/cups/1.1.16/cups-1.1.16-source.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/cups-1.1.17_pre20021025.diff.bz2 http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/cups-1.1.17_pre20021025.diff.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/yacc-1.9.1.tar.Z ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/Linux/devel/compiler-tools/yacc-1.9.1.tar.Z

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/Wine-20021031.tar.gz ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/Linux/ALPHA/wine/development/Wine-20021031.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/net-tools-1.60.tar.bz2 http://www.tazenda.demon.co.uk/phil/net-tools/net-tools-1.60.tar.bz2

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sudo-1.6.6.tar.gz ftp://ftp.sudo.ws/pub/sudo/sudo-1.6.6.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/tkseti-3.06.tar.gz http://www.cuug.ab.ca/~macdonal/tkseti/tkseti-3.06.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/bc-1.06.tar.gz ftp://prep.ai.mit.edu/pub/gnu/bc/bc-1.06.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/bison-1.35.tar.gz ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/bison/bison-1.35.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/cpio-2.4.2.tar.gz ftp://prep.ai.mit.edu/gnu/cpio/cpio-2.4.2.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/psmisc-19.tar.gz ftp://lrcftp.epfl.ch/pub/linux/local/psmisc/psmisc-19.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/rsync-2.5.5.tar.gz http://rsync.samba.org/ftp/rsync/rsync-2.5.5.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/edb-1.0.3.tar.gz http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/edb-1.0.3.tar.gz http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/edb-1.0.3.tar.gz http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/enlightenment/edb-1.0.3.tar.gz http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/edb-1.0.3.tar.gz http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/edb-1.0.3.tar.gz http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/edb-1.0.3.tar.gz http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/edb-1.0.3.tar.gz http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/edb-1.0.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/freetype1-contrib.tar.gz ftp://ftp.freetype.org/freetype/freetype1/freetype1-contrib.tar.gz http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/text-processing/freetype/freetype1/freetype1-contrib.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/freetype-1.3.1.tar.gz ftp://ftp.freetype.org/freetype/freetype1/freetype-1.3.1.tar.gz http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/text-processing/freetype/freetype1/freetype-1.3.1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/imlib2-1.0.6.tar.gz http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/imlib2-1.0.6.tar.gz http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/imlib2-1.0.6.tar.gz http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/enlightenment/imlib2-1.0.6.tar.gz http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/imlib2-1.0.6.tar.gz http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/imlib2-1.0.6.tar.gz http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/imlib2-1.0.6.tar.gz http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/imlib2-1.0.6.tar.gz http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/enlightenment/imlib2-1.0.6.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/libast-0.4.tar.gz http://www.eterm.org/download/libast-0.4.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/Eterm-0.9.1.tar.gz http://www.eterm.org/download/Eterm-0.9.1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/glass-Eterm-theme.tar.gz http://www.eterm.org/themes/0.9.1/glass-Eterm-theme.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/Eterm-bg-0.9.1.tar.gz http://www.eterm.org/download/Eterm-bg-0.9.1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pppconfig_2.0.8.tar.gz http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/p/pppconfig/pppconfig_2.0.8.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/dhcpcd-1.3.20-pl0.tar.gz ftp://ftp.phystech.com/pub/dhcpcd-1.3.20-pl0.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/hdparm-5.3.tar.gz http://metalab.unc.edu/pub/Linux/system/hardware/hdparm-5.3.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/textutils-2.1.tar.gz ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/fetish/textutils-2.1.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sh-utils-2.0.15.tar.gz ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/fetish/sh-utils-2.0.15.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/nano-1.0.9.tar.gz http://www.nano-editor.org/dist/v1.0/nano-1.0.9.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/slang-1.4.5.tar.gz ftp://space.mit.edu/pub/davis/slang/v1.4/slang-1.4.5.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/eject-2.0.10.tar.gz http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/utils/disk-management/eject-2.0.10.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/metalog-0.6.tar.gz http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/metalog/metalog-0.6.tar.gz http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/metalog/metalog-0.6.tar.gz http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/metalog/metalog-0.6.tar.gz http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/metalog/metalog-0.6.tar.gz http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/metalog/metalog-0.6.tar.gz http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/metalog/metalog-0.6.tar.gz http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/metalog/metalog-0.6.tar.gz http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/metalog/metalog-0.6.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/devfsd-v1.3.25.tar.gz ftp://ftp.atnf.csiro.au/pub/people/rgooch/linux/daemons/devfsd/devfsd-v1.3.25.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/less-378.tar.gz http://www.greenwoodsoftware.com/less/less-378.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/fbset-2.1.tar.gz http://home.tvd.be/cr26864/Linux/fbdev/fbset-2.1.tar.gz

----------

## Qubax

entschuldigung für die form, aber es ist halt doch recht viel src

last dich nicht abschrecken, das geht schon

----------

## Simon_2

Hallo,

schonmal danke für die kurze Anleitung   :Very Happy: 

Eine Frage hab ich noch: Du schreibst: "nimm dir eine stage3 und gleich dazu einen snapshot von portage." Erm, ein Snapshot vom Programm selber oder vom der aktuellen Baum der möglichen Software (Was für ein Dt. ) 

Sorry, für die blöde Frage ...

bye Enrico

----------

## Qubax

der aktuelle baum ist gemeint

----------

## Simon_2

Wie krieg ich den ohne Gentoo?

Ich dachte, das geht mit "emerge rsync" ?

Aber das hab ich ja hier nicht?

----------

## Qubax

wirf einen blick auf z.B ftp://ftp.gentoo.no/pub/gentoo/snapshots

----------

## Henning

Hi,

sollte so funktionieren. Habe das schon mal in der geschilderten Art und Weise durchgezogen. Allerdings konnte ich das /usr/portage/distfiles von einem anderen Gentoo-Rechner kopieren, was die Sache etwas vereinfacht hat  :Smile: .

Gruß Henning

----------

